# Using Social Media



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

As everyone on here knows, I have been selling online since 2002. Nothing has helped my sites as much as the Social Media phenomena! DH and I have both joined independently all the popular ones like myspace, facebook, twitter, hi5 and in the last few days, Twitternetmarketing. It is amazing how much traffic these site will bring you. Twitter is the fastest. 

I know it takes times. But I'd rather spend 20 minutes on each site daily then place an ad in a magazine, newspaper or on a billboard which would cost me much money and never reach the number of people this does. You can write the same thing on a wordpad document and just paste it everywhere if you want to be done with it faster. I am a writer so I enjoy this and like to make every post more personal and unique. Then if the same people are on those sites my content will not be boring. 

One edge I seem to have over others is that our homesteading lifestyle seems to create interest and people will check out my sites due to that.
Just thought I'd share this with my HT friends in case it could help you with your own businesses. 

katlupe


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

It did increase my traffic on string baby overnight so it does seem to be working. Cheaper than paying for ads anywhere just takes my time. :bouncy:


katlupe


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll be back later looking for help when I get my web site further along.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have set up a real nice page for stringbaby on myspace. It is amazing how great this is for business! The fact that I sell a product for musicians is a big plus on myspace as that is what they are centered around. Every day I add more friends and also change my top friends to give everyone a chance to show on my page. Plus I can post comments on their pages directing them to my site. Have to make comments, publish bulletins, comment on their status and just pretty much make friends with them. I must admit, they are a wild bunch! My personal page on myspace is pretty much Christian based. This is a whole different page but they are the people I need to sell to. Hope this may help someone on here who is trying to advertise on the frugal side. 

katlupe


----------



## khelzy09 (Feb 9, 2010)

social media such as Facebook, twitter, myspace, etc is a great help to increase traffic
but it also helps if you have quality content on your site. if they found the content useful they'll probably love to return back to your site.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

> social media such as Facebook, twitter, myspace, etc is a great help to increase traffic
> but it also helps if you have quality content on your site. if they found the content useful they'll probably love to return back to your site.


Most of my customers are return customers as I sell a product they need to reorder over and over. I do believe my content is useful to them and to other musicians coming to my sites for the first time. Social Media has helped bringing even more people to my sites. 

katlupe


----------

